# need some help



## ronpip (Aug 2, 2006)

I have tried PSE forums as they now own Browning, and they were useless. They told me "There is not very much info. to be had on the older bows.", which I think is their way of telling me that my bow is over three years old and they really don't care because I'm not buying a new bow.


----------



## cabooser (Jul 28, 2005)

I hear ya! The total lack of info on any Browning archery product is stunning!! My Browning 'Contender' from the late '80's may as well be a one of a kind. I been searching for the slightest mention on the internet for 2 years. It's slow but still shoots like a champ. Not buying a new one soon just because!!


----------



## ronpip (Aug 2, 2006)

I know that someone on here can help both of us, we'll just have to wait till the right person sees the post.


----------



## lwilt (Apr 6, 2006)

Browning doesn't keep those kinds of records, look for a collecter.


----------

